# Seite erst anzeigen wenn fertig geladen?



## maho15 (15. August 2002)

Ich habe eine Seite in einem Frameset mit sehr vielen Bilder.
Diese soll erst angezeigt werden, wenn alle Bilder bzw. die ganze Seite fertig geladen ist.

Wenn möglich ohne eine eigene "Preloader-Seite" zu erstellen, sondern, dass dieser direkt in die Seite mit dem Bilder eingebaut ist!


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. August 2002)

klick

das beispielscript änderst du dann einfach noch so ab, dass die bilder zuerst mal nicht sichtbar sind und blendest die dann erst ein, wenn alle komplett geladen sind.
eine andere möglichkeit wäre, dass du den gesamten seiteninhalt in eine tabelle legst. tabellen werden soweit ich weiss auch erst sichtbar, wenn sie komplett geladen sind. kann aber auch sein, dass das a) browserabhängig ist und b) nicht für grafiken gilt. weiss ich gerade nicht auswendig.


----------



## maho15 (15. August 2002)

danke,

kannst du mir noch sagen wie mach die grafiken sichbar bzw. unsichbar machen kann?
Möglichst ohne jeder Bild einzeln anzugeben


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (16. August 2002)

man muss schon die namen der bilder angeben sonst ist es viel komplizierter(alle img tags auslesen usw.)
die sichtbarkeit geht mit style.visibility)
wobei wir dieses thema auch schon mal hatten


----------



## maho15 (16. August 2002)

danke,
kannst du mir noch sagen wie ich das style.visibility verwenden kann, bzw. wie schreibe ich das als javascript?


----------



## sam (16. August 2002)

so:
http://www.dhtmlshock.com/layer-effects/ToggleVisibility/default.asp
viel spaß


----------

